# Decent Beginner Fountain Pen?



## mychoads (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi, I was looking at picking up a fountain pen and the Sheaffer VFM Strobe seems to be recommended as a good beginner value. I like the color and was just looking for some input on whether this would be a good intro into fountain pens or if there are better value propositions out there.
Thanks

Link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005XR8E8U/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A163PEXZF726JB


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks like a nice start but I would recommend a Lamy Safari, I love mine, come in a great selection of colours and inks.










The black one is my fountain pen, the coloured ones are rollerballs, the green has green ink, the pink has red and yellow is black. The fountain pen normally has blue ink.

Hope this helps, but whatever you get will be great and you will no doubt enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Another vote for the Lamy Safari...


----------



## mychoads (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks. I'll check out the safari. I might wind up with both to compare


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Go for it! You won’t be disappointed’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought a few dozen Lamy Safari fountain pens in fine, extra fine and medium within the last year and a half in all the different colors. They are excellent writers and very colorful fountain pens.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Scroll on down and there is an extant, extensive thread on this.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I recently purchased a Pilot "MB Retro PoP" fountain pen for $15.99 at Staples. Seems well constructed with a little weight to it. Writes nice too (came with a fine point).


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

For a beginner fountain pen, the two stand out options are the Lamy Safari and the Pilot Metropolitan. Everything else is either not as nice, or far more expensive.

The Lamy is German, and like most European fountain pens, the nib options are broader.
That Pilot is Japanese, and like most Japanese fountain pens, the nib options are finer.

Generally speaking, a European medium nib will be like an extra-broad Japanese nib. Likewise a medium Japanese nib will be like a fine (or extra fine) European nib.
The reason for this difference is that most Asian languages have a much higher stroke density in their lettering.

Personally I much prefer a finer nib and the classic styling of the Metro. But the Lamy is a very similar price and quality, so it's probably the better option if you want to write larger text e.g. headings, as opposed to notes.


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Anothet option is a Kaweco Sport, these can often be found on sale with a collector tin and half a dozen inks. Good writers, low cost and small. I like it for an every day carry. The medium nib mine came with is still fairly fine, which I prefer.

But like others, my first was a Lamy. That was my gateway drug.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shea2812 (Jun 25, 2016)

the VFM is a cartridge only fountain pen. Stiff as a nail. It will sure put you off fountain pen forever. Safari is a better proposition for a starter pen provided one can live the triangular grip.


----------



## Th!nkEr (Feb 2, 2009)

Definitely Lamy Safari, can't beat it for the price


----------



## Ocie_77 (Oct 22, 2017)

Try the TWSBI Eco


----------



## RoSpectre (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd second TWSBI eco if you want a demonstrator which is clear plastic so you can see everything working and see your ink inside which is cool. Equivalent of a clear case back or skeleton watch. . 

Or something a little fancier is the Waterman hemisphere... Might run you 60 bucks but check eBay and you can find cheaper. Honestly I reach for the hemisphere over Montblancs half the time... The waterman is just the epitome of an easy writer and solid design. It will last you a lifetime.


----------



## lovedeep (Jul 24, 2017)

What about parker?


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

lovedeep said:


> What about parker?


The Parker Vector could be an option as well.


----------



## thesantini23 (Aug 17, 2017)

The Pilot metropolitan was it for me.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

thesantini23 said:


> The Pilot metropolitan was it for me.


I have a Lamy AL-Star and a Metropolitan. I love both, but at the price point the Metropolitan is unbeatable. Great nib, brass barrel and includes a converter for $20 shipped on Amazon.


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

I am completely under whelmed by the Safari. It doesn't write a consistent line, as shown on many a review. It has a dead laggy feel to it as well.

Maybe I'm spoiled. I'm not FP geek, but I picked up some vintage a decade ago and have jsut got back to using them regularly again. Maybe comaring a Safari to a 1940s Parker 51 isn't fair.


----------



## newkid (Feb 8, 2006)

Pilot Metropolitan did it for me.


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

Drubbing said:


> I am completely under whelmed by the Safari. It doesn't write a consistent line, as shown on many a review. It has a dead laggy feel to it as well.
> 
> Maybe I'm spoiled. I'm not FP geek, but I picked up some vintage a decade ago and have jsut got back to using them regularly again. Maybe comparing a Safari to a 1940s Parker 51 isn't fair.


Have to retract all of this. One days work at the office and it's very good, just took a hour or so to get in its groove. Medium nib runs a bit wide, but with Lamys, you can swap them out easily, just pop off and pop on.

The triangular grip won't be to everyone's taste though.


----------



## mightyomighty (Jun 6, 2017)

Try Pilot Metropolitan!


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Won't go wrong with the Safari, Metropolitan, Kaweco Sport, or TWSBI Eco. I personally like the way the Safari feels writes the best and the ease of changing nibs, but YMMV.

Once you're hooked and ready to take a step up, look at the Lamy 2000 or some of the offerings from Franklin-Christoph.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

My favorite fountain pen outside of my great grandfathers of course, but for every day writing I highly recommend the ST Dupont Defi Pen, it writes beautifully and is very forgiving for my ridiculously unsteady hands. Kon-Peki is some of my favorite ink as well.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Hero 100.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> My favorite fountain pen outside of my great grandfathers of course, but for every day writing I highly recommend the ST Dupont Defi Pen, it writes beautifully and is very forgiving for my ridiculously unsteady hands. Kon-Peki is some of my favorite ink as well.
> 
> View attachment 13151453


iroshizuku is my favorite ink and has been by far the best I've used. Although, I did recently pick up a couple bottles of Pelikan Edelstein and that hasn't disappointed either... |>|>


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd say go for the Safari (or an Al-Star, which is the same thing with an aluminum barrel & cap).

I tried a Metro and hated the step between the section and barrel. It's very uncomfortable. I also didn't like the weight.


----------



## Jamesy87 (Apr 29, 2011)

Highly recommended Lamy Safari, its inexpensive and beginner friendly on writing angles.


----------



## JayLecoe (Sep 23, 2018)

I love my Lamy safaris, have lots.


----------



## 32768 Hz (Feb 5, 2015)

Since it hasn't been mentioned yet (mostly because it's the equivalent of a $10 Timex) you could also consider a Pilot Varsity. Ultra-cheap and disposable but in my experience super-reliable. Purists will find plenty of reasons to dislike them, but for a total newbie it's great. I have a several other fountain pens, but use a Varsity as my "walking around" pen. The Parker 51 stays at home...


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Are you new to writing? Why a beginner pen... whatever that is? Get what feels good ergonomically and has the nib feel you want. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueKitsune (Nov 29, 2018)

Hopefully this is the right thread to ask. But I've also been slowing gravitating towards the fountain pen community and just the general idea of increasing my penmanship. I was actually just in the act of purchasing one of the many pens everyone here was recommending. I only just realized that I still had a Picasso art collection fountain pen a friend had given to me as a gift still unused. I was just wondering what you thoughts on how the pen handles and just you're overall experiences, if any? I'll post a image as well.

Also, any videos that you guys might recommend I take a look at, just for simple tricks and good habit building for overall care of fountain pens?


----------



## RogueKitsune (Nov 29, 2018)

Hopefully this is the right thread to ask. But I've also been slowing gravitating towards the fountain pen community and just the general idea of increasing my penmanship. I was actually just in the act of purchasing one of the many pens everyone here was recommending. I only just realized that I still had a Picasso art collection fountain pen a friend had given to me as a gift still unused. I was just wondering what you thoughts on how the pen handles and just you're overall experiences, if any? I'll post a image as well.

Also, any videos that you guys might recommend I take a look at, just for simple tricks and good habit building for overall care of fountain pens?

View attachment 13689061


----------



## RogueKitsune (Nov 29, 2018)

Sorry, didn't realize I double posted.


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

RogueKitsune said:


> Hopefully this is the right thread to ask. But I've also been slowing gravitating towards the fountain pen community and just the general idea of increasing my penmanship. I was actually just in the act of purchasing one of the many pens everyone here was recommending. I only just realized that I still had a Picasso art collection fountain pen a friend had given to me as a gift still unused. I was just wondering what you thoughts on how the pen handles and just you're overall experiences, if any? I'll post a image as well.
> 
> Also, any videos that you guys might recommend I take a look at, just for simple tricks and good habit building for overall care of fountain pens?
> 
> View attachment 13689061


Check out Goulet Pens YouTube channel. They have a lot of resource material for those are new to fountain pens. I also like Pen Habits by Matt Armstrong but unfortunately he no longer produces new videos.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Picasso is one of the brazillion Chinese fountain pen brands. It can be a nice beginner pen, steel nib and standard cartridge converter filling. The writing quality is hit & miss, like the little girl with the little curl, right in the middle of her forehead.

Fortunately, it's inexpensive enough to serve as a practice pen if it does happen to turn out horrid. Today there are lots of sources out there on how to make a basic pen work and for most issues all that is needed are fingernails.

I suggest starting off with just a standard international cartridge and see how it goes. Use the converter that came with it to give it a good flush with a glass of water that has *ONE* drop of dish detergent added.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nemosine Singularity. They are very affordable and super nicer writers. Goulet has them on clearance for $10 which is a steal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueKitsune (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks Watchman64, jar! I'll definitely take a look at Goulet Pens YouTube channel. Appreciate the information/help guys!


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel (Dec 26, 2018)

Can't go wrong with the Pilot Metropolitan. They even have a stub nib now if you want to practice your calligraphy.


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Another vote for the Pilot Metropolitan. Its the quintessential gateway drug. After years of buying and playing with various fountain pens, I'm still amazed every time I pick up the Metro. It isn't fancy or overly impressive but it offers no nonsense performance and an amazing price point in regards to its quality.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

TWSBI

Dankoh69


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

I say the Safari too, I love mine.


----------



## DECO665 (Jun 1, 2013)

For a starter pen I would suggest either a Pelikan or a Lamy. 

The go-to Lamy starter is the Safari. Offered in a variety of materials and finishes. Definitely something for everyones liking. Downside, it's converter fill only.

For a more "authentic" fountain pen experience; a pen that fills via piston go with any of Pelikan's cheaper, steel-nibbed pens. The 200, the 150, etc. They also make wonderful affordable student pens that fill via piston.

Also check out the Lamy 2000. It too is a piston fill (a bit more expensive than a Safari though).

I have a large collection of pens and my daily user that is always filled up is a Pelikan M800 that I bought over a decade ago. Pelikan really makes some great pens. Have never had an issue with my M800. Nib is superb. No skipping, no blobs, perfect!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

I purchased some Pilot Varsity fountain pens to test drive and enjoyed the way they write. My 11 & 12 y/o girls like them too.

Recently, I was given the opportunity to test drive some fountain pens from a fellow WUS member. I found that I liked the Lamy Safari and the Pilot Metropolitan so I ordered some.

I discovered the JinHao cousins and decided to order some of those too, for my girls to test drive before getting them their own Lamy's.

Here are the Safari's paired with their JinHao counterparts:








I also picked up a couple Pilot Metropolitans based off the borrowed pens:








While researching affordable starter fountain pens, I came across a story about the Parker 51 and the pedigree of that pen - having been used by Gen Eisenhower to sign the Treaty to end WWII in Europe and by Adm Nimitz to sign the Japanese surrender. I was able to get nice Parker 51 Special via fleabay auction for around $40.








I have ink on the way for the 51, so I'm looking forward to writing with it.

Wanted to pass along a hearty thanks to everyone here for the suggestions, as some of them have landed on my list.

Cheers!


----------

